# Will you be using your real name or a different name?



## AquaMarie (Feb 8, 2020)

I know there are already threads about character and island names,  but I'm wondering how many like to use their real name vs those who don't.  If you don't use your real name,  where does your character name come from or what's the meaning behind it.  

I'm personally feeling a little stress about choosing a name this time around.  I don't love my real one,  so I definitely don't want to use it.  But at the same time I want my character to really feel like "me". I'm thinking Winnie, because it sounds similar to my real name (Whitney), and has been used as a nickname for me by certain family members.


----------



## tajikey (Feb 8, 2020)

I'll use the same one I use here.

Way back in the days of AOL, I was looking for a screen name that didn't need numbers at the end. I was watching the 11 o'clock news one night and saw that there was something happening in Tajikistan. I said to myself, "Self, that might be it!" I popped out of bed, headed to the ol' Packard Bell desktop computer, and first tried "Tajiki." When that didn't work, I typed "Tajikey," and the legend was written. That was over 20 years ago.

I'll probably name my island after either the town in which I grew up, or the town in which I currently work.


----------



## John Wick (Feb 8, 2020)

I'll be John Wick.

And my real name is John.


----------



## LadyDestani (Feb 8, 2020)

tajikey said:


> I'll use the same one I use here.
> 
> Way back in the days of AOL, I was looking for a screen name that didn't need numbers at the end. I was watching the 11 o'clock news one night and saw that there was something happening in Tajikistan. I said to myself, "Self, that might be it!" I popped out of bed, headed to the ol' Packard Bell desktop computer, and first tried "Tajiki." When that didn't work, I typed "Tajikey," and the legend was written. That was over 20 years ago.
> 
> I'll probably name my island after either the town in which I grew up, or the town in which I currently work.



LOL

I've also had my username since the AOL days. That's why Destani is purposely misspelled, so I didn't have to add numbers to the end.

But to answer the main question, I never use my real name. I'm not that attached to it and I prefer to use a name that I like better. If I want to associate the character with myself, I use Destani because that's been my username for so long that it feels more like me than if I used my real name. But sometimes I decide to go with a theme or create an original character, in which case I name the character appropriately for whatever theme I'm following.


----------



## Nooblord (Feb 8, 2020)

I’ve subtly used my real name in games. SEM are my initials, and surge is how my name is pronounced. So I’ll either go with SEM again or Surge. Definitely won’t be naming myself Nooblord.


----------



## dizzy bone (Feb 8, 2020)

I will be using Jules, which is my nickname. I've used that for all my games where my character resembles myself or my avatar. For other games I use dizzy, but I can't for AC because I plan on having the real dizzy in my town  



Nooblord said:


> I’ve subtly used my real name in games. SEM are my initials, and surge is how my name is pronounced. So I’ll either go with SEM again or Surge. Definitely won’t be naming myself Nooblord.



I remember when we played Splatoon together and I was trying to explain to my friend that Nooblord is joining us and they thought I was dissing you lmao.


----------



## Khaelis (Feb 8, 2020)

I use to use my real name until I had a pretty bad experience of someone tracking me down. I don't wish to go into it any further, but it was when Wild World was out. I've since used online aliases, and strictly those. Much better experiences since then...


----------



## Corndoggy (Feb 8, 2020)

i always just use my shortened name btu im thinking i might change to my nickname which i use on everything, i will work it out at the time. Both Connie and Corndoggy both sound good to me so it will be hard to choose


----------



## AccfSally (Feb 8, 2020)

I'll be using 'Kia' again, which is the first three letters of my real name. I haven't used my real name in games for a long time now.
City Folk was actually the last time I used my real name, in my very first town my main character had my real name and a side character had the name 'Kia'.  

I started playing with the side character more because I liked the face she had and the name (I kinda didn't like hearing the villagers calling me by my real name..).


----------



## deerprongs (Feb 8, 2020)

I almost never use my real name for characters; I prefer to come up with different names, so I’ll definitely be doing that, I just don’t know *what* yet.


----------



## Romaki (Feb 8, 2020)

I'm just going to use my full name, personally it would feel weird to me to make up a nickname or go by something different. My name is not one I like myself, but it's something that grew on me... like that's me and nothing else is. 

When I was much more active online (which I won't be with New Horizons), I used my username for one town and then let villagers nickname me into my real name. But tbh I prefer when AC is a more personalized experience to me.

As for you OP, why not just go with what you already feel comfortable going by with on this website? Maybe going by White would make you feel more comfortable? It's just a color so people wouldn't think too much about it.


----------



## Midoriya (Feb 8, 2020)

I?ll be using my real name, the same name I used for my copy of Animal Crossing New Leaf.  Can?t really be shortened too well and I?m not fond of nicknames, so yeah.


----------



## MeganPenguin (Feb 8, 2020)

I used to not use my name in Animal crossing new leaf. But I think I prefer using my name in the game. Mainly because then I feel a part of it and it helps me escape into the game


----------



## Ama (Feb 8, 2020)

I will use Ama, short for my name, Amanda.


----------



## Hanif1807 (Feb 8, 2020)

I'll be using my nickname just like i did with New Leaf because i feel closer with my villagers as they'll say my name with their Animalese accent, although eventually they'll use my other nicknames


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 8, 2020)

I will be using my "internet alias". I never use my real name for online social things; just a personal choice.


----------



## jeni (Feb 8, 2020)

I always use my real name for things like this, I like to play as myself


----------



## Nooblord (Feb 8, 2020)

dizzy bone said:


> I will be using Jules, which is my nickname. I've used that for all my games where my character resembles myself or my avatar. For other games I use dizzy, but I can't for AC because I plan on having the real dizzy in my town
> 
> 
> 
> I remember when we played Splatoon together and I was trying to explain to my friend that Nooblord is joining us and they thought I was dissing you lmao.



Lol, it was originally a diss, but I just loved the way it sounded so I just started calling myself it.


----------



## Scrafty (Feb 8, 2020)

I'll go by the name I use online.


----------



## Fruitcup (Feb 8, 2020)

I used to use nicknames of my name for Wild World and Population Growing but when I got New Leaf I started used my real name and that kinda stuck. It's not much of a common name so I like that it makes my town a tiny bit more unique.


----------



## ForbiddenSecrets (Feb 8, 2020)

Despite the nature of the game, my character has never been 'me'. I just never play any game as a self insert. I'll probably give them the same name I used in NL and PC


----------



## Pansy (Feb 8, 2020)

i'll be using my real name because my grandpa will probably be playing with me (he'll have his own town tho) and i dont want him to get confused about who he's playing with haha. i dont really like my real name because sometimes i feel like it doesnt fit me, but i almost never go by a nickname (unless its my grandparents, but those are like lil petnames rather that something that sticks) or my middle name so those feel weird to use. ive made multiple acnl towns with a fake name and the issue i have with that is i always pick a name that sounds pretty at the moment but i lose interest in it over time. those who use their online alias are really smart, but unfortunately i cant do that as i have too many different usernames! lol

whatever you pick just make sure its something you'd feel comfortable using for a long time. its a little stressful, but eventually i settled on a name i'll use in ac games for a long time. if you have another animal crossing game maybe try making a new town and name your character a name you've been thinking about and see how you like it after a few days or so. good luck!!


----------



## Cherrili (Feb 8, 2020)

I don't use my real name for my characters. I'll either use Cherri, Cherrili, or Aria or something Kingdom Hearts related like Kairi, Xion, or Namine. Haven't decided yet tho!


----------



## Mothership (Feb 8, 2020)

In my very first Animal Crossing town on the Game Cube I used my real name. Even though I never play with that town anymore, I still have it and the character with my real name. Ever since then, I've used different names that I like because it would feel weird to use my real name again.


----------



## Kamzitty (Feb 8, 2020)

I always use my real (nick)name, Kam! And I plan to do the same for ACNH :3


----------



## Jacob (Feb 8, 2020)

Real name, Jacob!


----------



## SilverWolf21 (Feb 8, 2020)

I'm not going to use my real name. I usually name my character 'Silver' as it tends to be my preferred online alias.


----------



## Stephanie92 (Feb 8, 2020)

Honestly, I'm just hoping I'll be able to spell my name correctly this time.  Stephanie is too long for NL. I have to call my self Steffi or Stefanie currently. But yeah, my real name rather than a made up one.


----------



## Limon (Feb 8, 2020)

I've always used my real name.


----------



## Llama_Unicorn (Feb 8, 2020)

I (insert name here)-Chan  name myself so I always get some cute dialogue and get a little love haha. So it’s my name shortened down.


----------



## Zanreo (Feb 8, 2020)

I've been using my nickname Zanreo for everything for years now, and will keep doing so in this game


----------



## DylanMcGrann (Feb 8, 2020)

I always use Dylan, my real first name, in games like Animal Crossing.  I don?t really believe it?s a good thing to be too anonymous online.  The exception is if I choose to role-play some character, but I don?t have much attraction towards that in Animal Crossing.  I like my avatar to just be a simple extension of myself.


----------



## jiojiop (Feb 8, 2020)

I'm not using my real name because I'll be playing online with people and I feel a little uncomfortable when my real name / online identity / nintendo account are all associated together for people I barely know. Just some paranoia I have!


----------



## lizardon (Feb 8, 2020)

I use Liz usually


----------



## HoennMaster (Feb 8, 2020)

I don't like using my real name in video games. I always use Jaden for my character names.


----------



## Noctis (Feb 8, 2020)

I never ever use my real name in any type of video game. I find that extremely boring. I always pick a new name whenever applicable. I also try not to do duplicates either.


----------



## AquaMarie (Feb 8, 2020)

Romaki said:


> As for you OP, why not just go with what you already feel comfortable going by with on this website? Maybe going by White would make you feel more comfortable? It's just a color so people wouldn't think too much about it.



My name is Whitney and I'm just not crazy about it,  or even the nickname Whit. It's ok on other people and a great match for the AC character,  but I don't feel like it matches my personality. WhitBit is just a nickname a friend gave me because I'm obsessed with my FitBit, lol.  But I don't love the name.  



MeganPenguin said:


> I used to not use my name in Animal crossing new leaf. But I think I prefer using my name in the game. Mainly because then I feel a part of it and it helps me escape into the game



That's how I'm feeling,  especially this time around. I know I'm going to sink hundreds of hours into this and I really want my character to feel like "me". Sigh...if only I didn't dislike my real name so much,  lol.  I'd cringe everytime they said Whitney. I'm thinking about going with Winnie because it sounds similar enough that it could be a nickname for Whitney, but it has a cuter vibe to match the cuteness of the AC world. 



Pansy said:


> i'll be using my real name because my grandpa will probably be playing with me (he'll have his own town tho) and i dont want him to get confused about who he's playing with haha. i dont really like my real name because sometimes i feel like it doesnt fit me, but i almost never go by a nickname (unless its my grandparents, but those are like lil petnames rather that something that sticks) or my middle name so those feel weird to use. ive made multiple acnl towns with a fake name and the issue i have with that is i always pick a name that sounds pretty at the moment but i lose interest in it over time. those who use their online alias are really smart, but unfortunately i cant do that as i have too many different usernames! lol
> 
> whatever you pick just make sure its something you'd feel comfortable using for a long time. its a little stressful, but eventually i settled on a name i'll use in ac games for a long time. if you have another animal crossing game maybe try making a new town and name your character a name you've been thinking about and see how you like it after a few days or so. good luck!!



Your comment is amazing!  We have very similar feelings about our names.  I just don't feel like mine fits me. I want to find one that has a strong sense of identity for me because I really want this character to feel like me.  I've tried so many fake names for characters, but similar to you,  I love them in the moment,  but they don't usually stick. 

I actually have a few copies of the game,  so I did what you suggested!  I've restarted a town several times to test out new names.  Some were "ew no" as soon as they came out of Isabelle's mouth,  lol.  

So far Winnie seems to be sticking.  And I think it would be cool to have certain villagers,  especially Uchi, Jock, and Cranky, to shorten it to Wynn. I could even use a full version of Winnie and have only Snooty villagers call me that.  Like Gwendolyn or something. And I could have this little "Ugh, why do you insist on using my full name?" Relationship with them.  Lmao, yes, I get very involved in my AC games.  



Llama_Unicorn said:


> I (insert name here)-Chan  name myself so I always get some cute dialogue and get a little love haha. So it?s my name shortened down.



That is sooo adorable! 



Noctis said:


> I never ever use my real name in any type of video game. I find that extremely boring. I always pick a new name whenever applicable. I also try not to do duplicates either.



I'm usually the same,  except with AC. In other games I'm creating some sort of character in my mind. Any in game choices I make are what I think that character would do, not what I would necessarily do myself.  But my AC character is usually an extension of myself,  at least my main character/mayor.


----------



## oath2order (Feb 8, 2020)

Might go different this time.


----------



## jenikinz (Feb 8, 2020)

I am pretty bad with coming up with names...I prefer not to use my own name but I have a hard time thinking up names. Same with naming my town...I should start brainstorming now, because every other game I have gotten I get to that point where it asks where I am going and it takes me sometimes an hour or more to come up with something.


----------



## AlyssaAC (Feb 8, 2020)

I always use my real name, it just feels more right to me. I would use a different name, but I'm not good when it comes to creating characters. So it's always just me in my Animal Crossing town, no other characters. Plus, I want to feel like I'm in the game itself, so it will always be my real name.


----------



## cornimer (Feb 8, 2020)

I will probably name my character Vanessa. I have found in the past that if my player isn't representative of me and has a different name, I get disconnected from the game. I really like to imagine that it is myself inside AC world.


----------



## Hazeltuft (Feb 8, 2020)

actually, good question!
it really depends on if i want to have a themed town or not-
i might just use the info that i have in my current acnl town- my mayors name is violet.


----------



## zujika (Feb 9, 2020)

i always name myself ponyo


----------



## isabll (Feb 9, 2020)

My name is has nine letters in it and the limit has always been eight, so if they don't change that I'll have to come up with something else lol. I've always used a shortened version of my real name or a name starting with the same letter, but it'd be nice to use my real one in NH.


----------



## merinda! (Feb 9, 2020)

my real name is unique enough and i like having life sim games to be as close to me as possible


----------



## Shawna (Feb 9, 2020)

My real name (Shawna). ^^


----------



## Chouchou (Feb 9, 2020)

I'll use my real name. Is's a Dutch name and doesn't transfer to english that well tho.


----------



## Sweetley (Feb 9, 2020)

I've never used my real name in video games. For New Horizons, I'm gonna pick yet again names which I like and where I think they fit to my characters.


----------



## Sophie23 (Feb 9, 2020)

I?ll be using Sophie because it?s cute


----------



## Neechan (Feb 9, 2020)

Of course I will, I never met anyone that had my name except once in my life, and my character is based off me


----------



## VillageDuck (Feb 9, 2020)

Normally I'd use my real name, but as this time around I hope to get involved in the online aspect I might pick something else. The trick will be to make it feel like it _could_ be my name for immersion purposes.


----------



## Celinalia (Feb 9, 2020)

Pshht little secret :3 My actual name isn't Celina. But I have used it for YEARS now on the internet on every single platform and my OC is named Celina and everything that I sometimes actually forget it's not my real name. I react to it in public, that's always embarrasing :') Anygays, that's why I'll use Celina again. For me, it's like my real name


----------



## Aubrey895 (Feb 9, 2020)

I usually use Aubrey which isn't my real name. Just a name I liked back when new leaf came out and when I made this account I used that name because I liked it lol. But I am going to use my real name in this game which is chasity.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Celinalia said:


> Pshht little secret :3 My actual name isn't Celina. But I have used it for YEARS now on the internet on every single platform and my OC is named Celina and everything that I sometimes actually forget it's not my real name. I react to it in public, that's always embarrasing :') Anygays, that's why I'll use Celina again. For me, it's like my real name



Lol same. My name isn't Aubrey, but I have used it for so long its like my real name.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Feb 9, 2020)

I have never in my life used my real name in animal crossing


----------



## xara (Feb 9, 2020)

i?ll be using my real name, which i?ve never done in ac before lol


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Feb 9, 2020)

I rarely use my real name in video games and usually go with Yoshi. If being nicknamed is still possible, I would like to be called, Luminary, Shmoopy, or Philip.


----------



## John Wick (Feb 9, 2020)

Celinalia said:


> Pshht little secret :3 My actual name isn't Celina. But I have used it for YEARS now on the internet on every single platform and my OC is named Celina and everything that I sometimes actually forget it's not my real name. I react to it in public, that's always embarrasing :') Anygays, that's why I'll use Celina again. For me, it's like my real name



I had a cat called Selina, many years ago.


----------



## BigBadButterfree (Feb 9, 2020)

I usually go with my real name. It's a good name, not very common but not real out there either (I actually saw someone else write it in this thread). 

There's a typical nickname for my name that I used in GC and WW but I've since grown out of liking being called that. So now I use my full name and let the animals call me cute nicknames instead. "Flip" tends to be my go-to.


----------



## meggtheegg (Feb 9, 2020)

I'll probably do a cute name aka not my real one


----------



## Golden_Purrl (Feb 9, 2020)

I never use my real name in any games I play, especially Animal Crossing, it?s a super common name plus I just find it weird to use my real name. I?ll probably go with Golden or Stella in New Horizons.


----------



## Hal (Feb 10, 2020)

Probably won't use my real name or even "Hal" for that matter.


----------



## LillyKay (Feb 16, 2020)

I always use my own name but the shortened version of it. I have tried using other names but I always restart because it just doesn't feel like me lol.


----------



## pinkfawn (Feb 16, 2020)

I usually use my real name but I'm not entirely sure. I have another name that could be a nickname for my real name that I wish I had gone by instead of my current nickname, so I might use that. I don't think I'll use my username from here, though, nor will I shorten it down to 'Pink' like I had thought of doing. I don't want to feel limited to just one color scheme haha


----------



## xara (Feb 16, 2020)

i’ll be using my real name; this’ll be the first time doing that lol


----------



## Tinkalila (Feb 16, 2020)

I've always used "Tinka" for my AC character so I will likely use that again! My full real name is too long for the usual character limit, but I have considered using the nickname I go by in real life, which is Bia. I will probably end up still going with Tinka though, I've used some variation of the name "Tinka" or "Tinkalila" in every game or online world since Club Penguin almost a decade ago.


----------



## SandiBeaches (Feb 16, 2020)

I will use my real name, have done for WW and CF. I'm not very imaginative and couldn't think of a name for WW with any meaning, and at least my own name does, and AC now does too, so will keep it personal.


----------



## rezberri (Feb 16, 2020)

cornimer said:


> I will probably name my character Vanessa. I have found in the past that if my player isn't representative of me and has a different name, I get disconnected from the game. I really like to imagine that it is myself inside AC world.



br0 if you're irl name is vanessa then we're name twins. 

i'm gonna use my right name because that's just how i role (i dislike having different identities!) but i don't really know if i want to go with full on vanessa or nessa. the closer we get to acnh the more i second guess my already set in stone decisions


----------



## Kaireevee (Feb 16, 2020)

I will not be using my real name, I'll probably use Kaireevee on there depending on how many characters I can use


----------



## meo (Feb 16, 2020)

I'll be using my nickname as usual.


----------



## Imbri (Feb 16, 2020)

I always use my name for my character - Erin. It would feel weird to use something else.


----------



## sierra (Feb 16, 2020)

Ima just use my real name.

- - - Post Merge - - -



sierra said:


> Ima just use my real name.



Although I kind of want to shorten it to what my dad calls me (Si) but I can’t remember if there’s a character requirement


----------



## xara (Feb 16, 2020)

sierra said:


> Ima just use my real name.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



there’s no character requirement :3


----------



## sierra (Feb 16, 2020)

faiiry said:


> there’s no character requirement :3



Noted!!! Thank you


----------



## Megan. (Feb 17, 2020)

Yeah I always use my real name for my main town.


----------



## Bluebellie (Feb 17, 2020)

I’ll just create a new name. New island, new beginning. I’m making a themed island, so I kind of want it to match my island name.


----------



## silasthevillager (Feb 17, 2020)

I'm most likely going to use my real name, but I might not.


----------



## JKDOS (Feb 17, 2020)

Different name
Different race
Different gender.

Don't hate me.


----------



## rinabun (Feb 17, 2020)

i'll be using rina, a nickname based off of my real name that i use online!


----------



## jcmbangor (Feb 17, 2020)

Pug...always been Pug. I was obsessing over them when I got Gamecube AC. Not having played the game yet I took that name in case we turned into animals at some point. Never felt the need to change. Mayor Pug always sounded a bit silly...but I still like it.


----------



## silasthevillager (Feb 17, 2020)

JKDOS said:


> Different name
> Different race
> Different gender.
> 
> Don't hate me.



I think that's pretty cool!


----------



## Soot Sprite (Feb 17, 2020)

I didn't use my name for NL, but I probably will for New Horizions. I go by my middle name, which I like much more than my first name so I don't have a problem with using it for a video game. When I was a kid before I changed my name I never played a game with my actual name.


----------



## The Orange (Feb 19, 2020)

I'll probably be Platy or Platypi.


----------



## skogkyst (Feb 19, 2020)

I always use my real name! When I play, I usually see the character as a representation of myself, so it helps keeping the name consistent.


----------



## thegunpowderincident (Feb 19, 2020)

I will use my real name. In the past I've always had to shorten it to 'Cat,' but I'm hoping this time we will have enough characters for my full name, Catherine, since I don't actually go by any nicknames IRL.


----------



## HopeForHyrule (Feb 19, 2020)

I never use my real name. Not planning to start with New Horizons.


----------



## Mairmalade (Feb 19, 2020)

I've always used my alias for every simulation/RPG game - 'Mar.' ACNH won't be different.


----------



## Jas (Feb 22, 2020)

i have always used my real name (Jas!) for Animal Crossing because the game feels a lot more personal for me that way! i'll probably continue with that!


----------



## Lime_ (Feb 22, 2020)

I actually never used my real name. My character is always named Lime haha. I actually just came up with it when I started WW and decided to keep it for the rest of the games, it's quite cute in NL because when somebody says your name it is shown in green (lime, green, get it? lol)


----------



## Fey (Feb 23, 2020)

I’ll go with my nickname (same as my username here) for my main character. I see it as an ingame version of myself, so that just feels right to me.


----------



## Loreley (Feb 23, 2020)

I've gone by 'Elise' in NL, a name that I really like, but I'll choose a new name in New Horizons. I've never used my real name. For NH, I'm probably going to use a nickname only one of my friends calls me every now and then, so it doesn't feel quite like using my real name.


----------



## Zen (Feb 23, 2020)

I always use my name. Though I am planning to have 2 islands, so maybe I'll pick something nice for the other character.


----------



## carackobama (Feb 23, 2020)

I always use my real name!


----------



## ChibiCutlet (Feb 23, 2020)

I never use my real name.


----------



## iExist (Feb 23, 2020)

I'll probably use Amelia/Millie (Millie is my real life nickname, Amelia is my birth name). I'll make some other profiles so I can have some more characters to liven up my island (namely Sayo, Lisa, Yukina, and Rinko. BanG Dream characters).

- - - Post Merge - - -

You'll need 2 Nintendo Switches, Zen.


----------



## Zen (Feb 23, 2020)

TheMCButterfly said:


> I'll probably use Amelia/Millie (Millie is my real life nickname, Amelia is my birth name). I'll make some other profiles so I can have some more characters to liven up my island (namely Sayo, Lisa, Yukina, and Rinko. BanG Dream characters).
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> You'll need 2 Nintendo Switches, Zen.



Yep. Got my switch here with the game preloaded. and the AC switch with game coming in.


----------



## Zirken Achiroda (Feb 23, 2020)

I will most certainly use my "internet name" Zirken. I've been using it for slightly over 12 years and i don't remember how I decided on it back then. Perhaps I will use my real name (Max) if I sometime down the line need another house to decorate accordingly ;P.


----------



## kappnfangirl (Feb 23, 2020)

My nickname, I always use my own name in animal crossing, makes it feel a little bit more real.


----------



## Elissarosalee (Feb 23, 2020)

Im going to use my real name Ellisa but im gonna spell it different so probably Elissa or Elysia


----------



## DenzDejz (Feb 23, 2020)

Going with my real name (Dennis) because I like reading my own name on the screen over and over again (i know im weird)


----------



## Yeatu (Feb 23, 2020)

I'll probably use my real name, the times when I was particularly active online, thus preferred to use my nickname are long gone. :')


----------



## creamyy (Feb 23, 2020)

I usually just use my own name.


----------



## Jamala (Feb 23, 2020)

Definitivly my real name


----------



## DJStarstryker (Feb 23, 2020)

I don't like using my real name or making characters that look like me in video games. I like to use video games as a form of escapism, and it's fun to pretend to be someone else for a while.


----------



## Mayor-of-Bliss (Feb 23, 2020)

I'll probably use my real name. In animal crossing I generally use my name unless it won't fit or if we get symbols. My name wouldn't fit in the game cube version so it was Cat a sunshine symbol and a key symbol. If we have symbols I'll do that again as a call back


----------



## LilD (Feb 23, 2020)

I use a nickname. Name also tied to island name.  I was originally going to keep my new leaf town name but changed my mind after the direct.


----------



## StiX (Feb 23, 2020)

I almost always go with my real name in games like this. If i end up making a second character I usually go for either Jing (male) or Soda (Female).


----------



## runekey (Feb 23, 2020)

I used to always go with "Josho" because it lets me use my real name but also be different from other Josh's on people's friends lists. This time I think I'm gonna go with my real-life nickname "Juice" because it's also sorta close to my real name but distinguishable from most of your other friends. 

But I haven't fully committed to the idea yet, thanks for casting doubt on my decision >__>


----------



## visibleghost (Feb 23, 2020)

i will use my real name


----------

